# Age Limit Question



## cal1nu (Dec 17, 2007)

I was 32 when I took the PO Civil Service Exam last year. The city I chose has an upper age limit of 32. I'm 33 now. Does the city's upper age limit go by the age when I took the exam or my current age at the time of hire?


----------



## lofu (Feb 25, 2006)

I believe it's at the time of the test. I could be wrong though.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

No. The age cut off applies to the age at the time of being appointed. Same rule killed my Brother In Law on the list. There are ways around. Unfortunately it would take a state senator to file a bill to waive your age. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2012)

As 263 said, it's the age at time of appointment. As he also said, you can have a state rep or state senator to file a bill to get a waiver for you. Not easy or cheap (if you know what I mean).


----------

